# Rhode Island bottles



## RIBottleguy (May 1, 2008)

I'm curious how many people have Rhode Island bottles, particularly medicines.  If you have any (particularly colored RI bottles), please post a pic or two.


----------



## earlyglass (May 1, 2008)

Here is a real nice (and rare) one that I have for sale...

http://www.bottleshow.com/(pdfnfiu0v4ryh0551itbn3nj)/showitem.aspx?guid=020a884d40c541db83c466e0f5b8a2e2


----------



## glass man (May 1, 2008)

DANG ,EARLYGLASS WHAT A BOTTLE ,ONE OF THE BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN! I have a blob top 5 SULLIVAN BROS. [WOW! WHAT A BOTTLE EARLYGLASS HAS!]


----------



## hossom1 (May 2, 2008)

I know a lot of people have this one, but you asked.


----------



## Lordbud (May 2, 2008)

The worst part about the whole deal is that Rhode Island isn't really an island.


----------



## treasurekidd (May 2, 2008)

RI Bottles pretty much sums up my entire collection. Here's the few pics I have:  

 -WM E Clarke, Pharmacist, Hunt's Remedy, Providence, RI


----------



## treasurekidd (May 2, 2008)

Here's a nice matching pair, clear and amber "McManus & Meade, Western Hotel, Nasonville, RI" beers


----------



## treasurekidd (May 2, 2008)

Here's a few more beers, all blobs: "J C Gannon, Providence, RI" and the two on the right are "W H Arnold, Riverpoint, RI", which is part of West Warwick. I've got lots more, milks, beers, meds, ACL sodas, etc,  just no pics. I'll see what I have for ambers, greens and blues, and try some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (May 9, 2008)

Nice amber western hotel!  I used to hang around there as a kid and the place is still open. I found a broken clear one and would love to have one of those! Nice!


----------



## treasurekidd (May 9, 2008)

Crewela, keep your eye on eBay, different variations of the Western Hotel bottles (McManus & Meade or Nasonville Bottling Co) pop up there 3 or 4 times a year. I'll keep my eye out for you.


----------



## grywllms (May 9, 2008)

Just getting into bottle collecting after digging up several on construction projects I have done in Chicago. One of my finds is a 9-1/2" Tall light blue HAZARD & CASWELL on front, CHEMISTS on right side of the bottle, and New port R.I on the left side. Don't have much knowledge on the subject , but it appears to be a pontil with an applied top(not for certain). Sorry, I don't have a picture at the present moment...
 my collection is up to 26 bottles and growing
 <<<<think I'm hooked>>>>


----------



## treasurekidd (May 9, 2008)

Grywllms, first off, welcome to the forum and the best hobby going! It's tough to tell for sure without a pic, but your Hazard & Caswell sounds like this one, as listed in the Little Rhody Bottle Club book, but they don't mention a pontiled version. I would love to see some pics of your bottle. If it's pontiled, it's unlisted. 





[size=-1]*iRI-284.2*[/size]


[size=-1]*HAZARD HAZARD & CO.* (front)[/size] 
[size=-1]*CHEMISTS,* (right side)[/size] 
[size=-1]*NEW-PORT R.I.* (left side)[/size] 
[size=-1]rectangular[/size] 
[size=-1]aqua[/size] 
[size=-1]9-1/2"[/size][size=-1][/size]


----------



## grywllms (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome treasurekidd,... sounds like the exact bottle I have. Just noticed on the bottom of the bottle it has a larger than quarter size indentation(dimpple).I thought it was a pontil mark, must be part of the mould design. thanks for the info. 
 Browesed through your ebay items...seems like you come across a wide variety of treasures, let me know if you ever come across old baseball cards.. Huge collector!!thanks again for the info.


----------



## treasurekidd (May 10, 2008)

You're welcome grywllms. Is the base of your bottle similar to this, with the center circle depressed inward? If so, that's a not a pontil, but what I believe is called a two piece hinge mold base. Still a very nice bottle either way. As for eBay, I usually have more bottles than anything else, just not this week. I buy for my collection, and sell some that don't fit in the collection. Did I mention I'd love to see a pic of that bottle, lol!!


----------



## grywllms (May 10, 2008)

treasurekidd, Yes, sounds pretty accurate...it also has a seam looks similar to a solder weld under the cone shapped lip. Tomorrow I will post some pictures of that one, and a couple others I've found maybe you could tell me something more about them.


----------

